# Is he not just the cutest!!!



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

This is my son's pupster Hunter. He's 'bout 7 months old now. He came to Maryland via a transport from Arkansas last January when he was but a tiny thing at 12 weeks old. At approximately 7 weeks old, he was found/dropped on the doorstep of the local pound and made his way to a Rescue operated by a wonderful woman named Jay. He was thought to be a Golden mix but my son's Vet's best guess is Lab/Red Heeler/?...

So, here's Hunter today...40 lbs of cuddly sweetness with crazy ears that flip and flop all over the place. They tend to fall into this position quite often. So glad I caught the ears & the expression...together they're PRICELESS!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes!

"Can you hear me now?"

.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

What a cutie! 
Love those ears!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG........what a face!!!! He's adorable..........


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Aww, I love those ears!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

omg what a cutie!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

OMG he is indeed cute!!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. He IS the sweetest little dog I've ever met. I raised him for the first 5 months while my son was house hunting. Now I only see him a few times a week....and Ike and I are missing him terribly. 

Those ears of his are a trip! He looks like the Flying Nun...if anyone remembers that show.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

That boy looks to have quite the personality 
"Who, Me???"
I love him!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness he is a cutie patootie. I love those ears and can see why you and your son fell in love with him. It sounds like he came from the lady that is on the Animal Planet show "Last Chance Highway" that comes on Saturday night. It will make you cry and give you hope.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Oh my goodness he is a cutie patootie. I love those ears and can see why you and your son fell in love with him. It sounds like he came from the lady that is on the Animal Planet show "Last Chance Highway" that comes on Saturday night. It will make you cry and give you hope.


Hmm...I hadn't heard of program, I'll have to look for it.
Yeah, he's lucky little pupster. I wish he could tell us what he's seen in his short life...or maybe not...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those ears of his are a trip! He looks like the Flying Nun...if anyone remembers that show.  

I remember that show...does that make me old? Hunter, you will never get an ear infection with your ears turned inside out like that  He is so cute!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL you have to laugh at that lovable expression. Cute boy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh my, he IS cute!! Love those ears.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, and more thanks. I have this pic as my screensaver now. It makes me smile every time I look at it.  I hope he never loses that expression.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh what a face!!! More pictures!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Paula, he is Sally Field in a dog suit! Too cute!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

He is waaaay to cute! Priceless is the word.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

He is just adorable!!! What a little sweetheart. I bet you do miss him. More pictures of Hunter please!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great picture- he's a cutie - I see golden in that boy!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my, he is a precious little guy. Yes, more pictures is a must!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys...I've tried to load more pics but their not loading properly. I was able to load this one...He's 12 weeks old and had just gotten to Maryland. His ears had not yet started to flip and flop...that started when he was about 4 months old. He was a tiny cutie.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Thanks guys...I've tried to load more pics but their not loading properly. I was able to load this one...He's 12 weeks old and had just gotten to Maryland. His ears had not yet started to flip and flop...that started when he was about 4 months old. He was a tiny cutie.



How funny, that's the same thing that happened with Sammy's ears.. they looked like normal floppy golden ears until about 4 months old when I dunno WHAT happened to them LOL


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

What a cutie Hunter is....love those ears!


----------

